# تصميم شبكة صرف الأمطار وشبكة الصرف العام



## hikal007 (15 يونيو 2011)

يا ريت لو فى حد من إخواننا الافاضل عنده اى كود لتصميم شبكة صرف الامطار وشبطة الصرف العام strorm water drainage and sewage water drainage network , لأن كل من كود international plumbing code و uniform plumbing code لم يتطرق لكيفية التصميم.

ولكم جزيل الشكر مسبقا


----------



## محب الحرمين (15 يونيو 2011)

بص علي موضوعي بمواصفات مصلحة المياه بالمدينة المنورة


----------



## hikal007 (15 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا محب الحرمين . احبك الله وحشرك يوم القيامه فى زمرة من يحبهم,,, هروح واشوف ويارب الأقى اللى بدور عليه


----------



## tshk200 (16 يونيو 2011)

you can find it at 
www.eng-mep.com


----------



## hikal007 (16 يونيو 2011)

محب الحرمين قال:


> بص علي موضوعي بمواصفات مصلحة المياه بالمدينة المنورة



ملفات المواصفت فعلا راائعه , ولكنها لا تحتوى على كيفية التصميم


----------



## hikal007 (16 يونيو 2011)

tshk200 قال:


> you can find it at
> www.eng-mep.com




الموقع ممتاز ولكنى أيضا لم اجد ما أبحث عنه ... شكرا جزيلا على الإهتمام والر


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (18 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي tshk200 . على هذا الموقع . وشكرا


----------



## بهاء ابو مطاوع (12 مايو 2012)

لا الله الا الله


----------



## nofal (12 مايو 2012)

اللهم يسر له ما يريد .


----------



## م. رياض النجار (13 مايو 2012)

الكود العالمي للسباكة فيه فصل كامل عن صرف مياه الأمطار

وللأستاذ عبد العاطي موضوع حول هذه النقطة تجدها في موضوعاته


----------



## م. رياض النجار (13 مايو 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/192351-2-تصميم-ما-لم-يصممه-المصممون-roof-drain?highlight=


----------



## aati badri (14 مايو 2012)

riyadh1 قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/192351-2-تصميم-ما-لم-يصممه-المصممون-roof-drain?highlight=



شكرا رياض
ولكن يظهر ان الزميل يقصد هذا الموضوع
شبكات الصرف الصحي العام /الشوارع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/327818


----------



## aati badri (14 مايو 2012)

http://www.brighthub.com/engineering/civil/articles/87880.aspx
لحسابات صرف المطر


----------



## sona784 (11 فبراير 2013)

اخوانى الاعزاء ارجو المساعده العاجله شرح كيف يتم حساب cachment area علما بان المساحه الكليه 1762 م2 علما بانه لدى الرفع المساحى للمنطقه x.y.z jwvdt ldhi hl'hv


----------



## كفاح العراقي (10 يوليو 2013)

مشكورين


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (14 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رياض محمد البكور (6 يناير 2014)

جميل جدا


----------



## sasawdodo (10 سبتمبر 2014)

هل يستطيع احد مساعدتي في ارسال كتاب عن صرف امطار و اضاءات الاعمدة و غيرهما من متطلبات انشاء طرق جديدة؟؟؟


----------



## Eng. Memo (13 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------

